
『Const [Store, SetStore] = UseStore()』One Shot React State Management - ryotamurakami
https://github.com/ryota-murakami/muriatic
======
ryotamurakami
Hey React Dev forks! In those days, We have New Context API and Hooks such as
useState(), useContext(). How do you Management Data today?

